# Cooling issue? or Program error?



## Arnivarez (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi, i recently downloaded the "SpeedFan" Program and checked my computer's temperatures, it says this

Ambient: 31 C (86 F)

Remote1: 25 C (75 F)

Remote2: 110 C (230 F) !!!

HD0: 35 C (95 F)

The thing im concerned about is Remote 2, can this information be correct? if it was really 110 C wouldnt it have already fried? i have no idea what Remote 1 or 2 are but 2 is very hot, is this an error in the program or is it somthing i should locate a fix?

I dont receive any errors or automatic shutdowns on this issue, the only thing i get is the odd crash after i close a game, i've had that since i upgraded my video drivers last weekend, and its competely unrelated to my heating problem

Also, it seems to think i have 2 Fans, Fan1 and Fan2, but Fan2 is at 2000 RPM(after i increased it a little, Default is 1700 RPM) and Fan1 is at 0 RPM, i know this meens i only have 1 fan, but shouldnt Fan1 be the one at 2000 RPM and Fan2 be the one at 0 RPM? Thanks.

If it would help at all my system specs are under the "My system" portion of my avatar area.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

that remote 2 is off. anything would have melted by then. i would ignore it for now. completly ignore it when someone with a brain (not me) agrees with me


----------



## Arnivarez (Jan 2, 2006)

Another thing is everytime im done playing a demanding game (Counter-Strike Source or DoD: Source mainly) the temp of that 110 degreee one gets higher, as does everything else, so my only guess is it's a very inaccurate reading.

Could maybe the sensor be dirty? i guess that might cause it to have innacurate readings, but it shouldnt be because i bought this computer last october and i dust it out with cans of compressed air once a month.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Another thing to remember is that SpeedFan's readings aren't always correct. I've gotten readouts like that for my CPU and I know they were wrong because my PC was humming along nicely and cool.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah some sensors spike. i was getting 0*c on my cpu and stuff like that. it depends on the motherboard and also processor. as ebackhus stated the sensor feeling programs like speedfans doesnt always read correctly. so i wouldnt worry about it

my amd athlon runs at 38*c idle and like 42*c under load. i was getting readouts of 89*c idle and like 150*c under load so something was definatly messed up with the readouts.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your readings in your bios


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you're very serious about readings you can also purchase non-contact sensors but they can't read the core temp as the heatsink kinda covers it. BIOS readouts, as dai mentioned, are often the best and most accurate. Some motherboard utilities are also quite accurate as they are designed to work with your specific hardware.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

This may also have something to do with who makes your motherboard. I know for a fact that gigabyte is horrible at giving out reads higher then they actually are. So you may want to check into that.


----------



## Arnivarez (Jan 2, 2006)

My motherboard is an Amethyst-M made by MSI, i'll see if there are any problems related to this board


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Almost everyone who is using Speedfan (I like the program) gets a remote reading in that general range, but no one seems to know what that reading is for. Therefore, I would not worry too much about that one if your BIOS readings are decent which I would assume they are.


----------

